# Suora a The Voice 2. Suor Cristina canta "No One". Video



## admin (20 Marzo 2014)

Colpo di scena ieri sera, 19 Marzo, nel corso di The Voice Italia 2. Alle selezioni si è presentata una Suora Orsolina, Suor Cristina Scuccia, di 25 anni, siciliana trapiantata a Milano. 

Suor Cristina si è esibita, cavandosela egregiamente, in un brano molto difficile: "No One" di Alicia Keys. 

Il video dell'esibizione della suora qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2014)




----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Ne sta parlando il mondo... 

Dopo questo exploit, non appena si accorge dell'attenzione che ha generato, vorrà andare in clausura... 

Meglio che la Santa Sede diventi il suo manager... Ma non ho dubbi... Lo sarà...


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)

24 milioni di visualizzazioni. Incredibile.

Grandissima mossa di marketing e pubblicità per il programma.


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Anche per il Vaticano se la gestiscono bene...


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> 24 milioni di visualizzazioni. Incredibile.
> 
> Grandissima mossa di marketing e pubblicità per il programma.



Ho letto che Alicia Keys in persona le ha fatto pubblicità su Twitter.Hanno fatto jackpot


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> 24 milioni di visualizzazioni. Incredibile.
> 
> Grandissima mossa di marketing e pubblicità per il programma.


Se non erro, in 5 giorni scarsi è già diventato il video italiano più visto di sempre.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Alicia Keys in persona le ha fatto pubblicità su Twitter.Hanno fatto jackpot


Anche Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2014)

Visto in diretta, un idolo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Marzo 2014)

Reazione suscitata esclusivamente dal fatto che sia suora, fosse stata mia sorella nessuno avrebbe detto niente.
Poi, cantare sa cantare (non me ne intendo, ma non è stonata) ma di certo si è sentito di meglio.


----------



## BB7 (24 Marzo 2014)

Ottima furbata


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Marzo 2014)

Non mi piace molto, ma se è vero che è una suora, è un idolo. Voglio il featuring con fratello metallo


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Reazione suscitata esclusivamente dal fatto che sia suora, fosse stata mia sorella nessuno avrebbe detto niente.
> Poi, cantare sa cantare (non me ne intendo, ma non è stonata) ma di certo si è sentito di meglio.



infatti in passato, prima di diventare suora, ho letto che ha partecipato alle audizioni di amici e ex factor, senza mai passare. 
è brava ma non avrebbe suscitato tutto questo entusiasmo se non fosse stata una suora.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> infatti in passato, prima di diventare suora, ho letto che ha partecipato alle audizioni di amici e ex factor, senza mai passare.
> è brava ma non avrebbe suscitato tutto questo entusiasmo se non fosse stata una suora.


Verissimo. Ma sempre meglio di chi punta ad arrivare nei talent, nei reality, sfruttando le proprie tragedie familiari (cosa molto frequente).


----------



## iceman. (24 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Ma sempre meglio di chi punta ad arrivare nei talent, nei reality, sfruttando le proprie tragedie familiari (cosa molto frequente).



Mamma mia davvero eh, c'è troppo (finto) perbenismo in giro.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace molto, ma se è vero che è una suora, è un idolo. Voglio il featuring con fratello metallo



Se Lady Gaga ha visto l'esibizione è meglio che suor Cristina torni alla sua "vita normale" 
Suor Cristina e "suor" Germanotta.


----------



## O Animal (25 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se Lady Gaga ha visto l'esibizione è meglio che suor Cristina torni alla sua "vita normale"
> Suor Cristina e "suor" Germanotta.



Non ho capito...


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non ho capito...



Quella è capace che le propone un duetto lesbo


----------



## O Animal (25 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quella è capace che le propone un duetto lesbo



Mi sa che a quel punto Suor Cristina chiamerebbe Padre Merrin...


----------

